# Would this work?



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

I have been considering getting a backup taper. There is a used Level5 for sale locally for pretty cheap. If it checks out to be a good deal, I was thinking of souping it up a little bit. Could I install a Tapetech removable cover plate kit, a Tapetech adjustable brake kit, and a DM plastic tube protector/butt ring and gasket on it? I have always loved the adjustable brake since I was trained on a Concorde. Back it off as much as you can and make sh!t happen!


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

The TT plate would not fit, you'd have to change several parts. If you do purchase we can go through it and insure it is updated with all current parts. Give us a call toll free at (866)-562-4229 and we can give you an idea of what is possible as far as upgrades are concerned. Ask for Scott.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Level5 said:


> The TT plate would not fit, you'd have to change several parts. If you do purchase we can go through it and insure it is updated with all current parts. Give us a call toll free at (866)-562-4229 and we can give you an idea of what is possible as far as upgrades are concerned. Ask for Scott.


If I get it I will shoot you a call. Thanks!:thumbup:

P.S. I have a L5 pump and I like it. I got it in a group of used tools and intended to sell it because I didn't need it, but I tested it and decided to keep it.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

I have to say for the sake of people looking at buying automatic drywall tools. Asking this couple of questions that I will mention in a minute that are not always thought of until after you have bought them and start using them everyday. First let me tell you about a friend that also does drywall finishing for the passed 30 years, all by hawk n trowel, until he seen this automatic tools in action. He was so impressed on the speed and quality of finish I did in a house we worked together on using this tools he decided to spend the big bucks and prosper from all the benefits. Once he seen the price he was not so impressed anymore until he started comparing the different manufactures and the broad range in pricing. He thought on how saving money on tools and increasing production will only be beneficial, until he bought them. OK back to the questions you should ask before you invest in this tools. Not only is there a big difference in price there is also a big difference in quality the materials used to construct them and there weight. Yeah working all day with this type tools that are 30% more in weight will take it toll on your body which my friend found out real fast and I also discovered by trying out this cheaper tools. Ask this couple questions and compare for yourself before you commit to a cheaper set. First question that should be asked is what is the weight of each tool. Second type and quality of the materials used to fabricate the tools. There is a big difference between manufactures, really big...JS


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

That's interesting Mudstar. 
I had no idea some brands could weigh 30% more. 
I've either owned or used most brands, I never felt a noticeable weight difference, it could just be that I'm not sensitive to the difference in weight. 
Which tools are the heavy ones?


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Calm down Mudstar. This would be a BACKUP to my Northstar(top quality) and I only would use on side jobs. I work for a company full time(40+) and don't use my personal tools at work.

P.S. If you have to box your flats 3X, I don't need your advice grasshopper:jester:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

gopherstateguy said:


> Calm down Mudstar. This would be a BACKUP to my Northstar(top quality) and I only would use on side jobs. I work for a company full time(40+) and don't use my personal tools at work.
> 
> P.S. If you have to box your flats 3X, I don't need your advice grasshopper:jester:


First off what makes you believe I'm not calm and second why would you not use "my personal" your tools at work? You seem a little possessive and maybe a little judgmental.. I was just sharing my experience with the cheaper brand. 

Keep it real dude.....................

Don't for get to answer the question directed to you


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

My boss supplies the tools his employees use on his jobs. I use his tools on his jobs and my tools on my jobs, That all.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

That was a two part question and you don't have to answer now I assume you now understand the Community Rules
peace
http://www.drywalltalk.com/rules


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Sorry bud. I just thought your long rant about a certain brand didn't have anything to do with my specific question of parts compatibility. I'm also sorry if you took any part of my post as a personal attack. I will try to be more sensitive in the future.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Mudstar said:


> That was a two part question and you don't have to answer now I assume you now understand the Community Rules
> peace
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/rules


lol community rules


----------

